# Cinemax (MAX) HD's on dish



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

ok.. so first question.. whats up with Cinemax and Dish network. You cant order it online, and it does not mention it ANYPLACE on there website.

are they planning on getting rid of them, was there some contract flop , or what?!?!

and whats the chance of getting Max in HD any time soon?

dish has the best HD selection so far, but no MAX, whats up with that?

e..b


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I wonder if Hbo is going to include Cinemax in the price now. In some places you get the encore channels with STarz and with Showtime you get some of the Movie channels too. They might be packaging the cinemax with hbo to help drop the price somewhat on the bundle and so they can offset the yearly price increase in February. BUt this is Dish so forget that. They are making 14.99 on Hbo and 11.99 on Cinemax. Why would they want to discount that?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Historically speaking Starz and Encore have been included in the same package (and are with D*) and Showtime and TMC have been packaged together for years. There is no precedent of combining HBO and MAX and not being able to order one without the other. But who knows.

Dish already discounts if you have both HBO and Cinemax. They're $20 IIRC.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The point STeve, is that Cinemax has effectively disappeared from the website . You can do the $20.00 bundle if you call into Dish and request it but it is no longer an option on the website to add it or even read about it. IN fact Cinemax has been taken out as a list of channels in the Plat pack or the AEP too. This is causing us to speculate that Dish is either dropping it or combing it with Hbo to explain it.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Maybe it's a mistake on the website. It is usually not up to date anyway.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

garys said:


> Maybe it's a mistake on the website. It is usually not up to date anyway.


Hard to explain as a mistake when they had to go edit out Cinemax from a bunch of pages and scripts on the site. A mistake would be more like if they didn't remove Cinemax but meant to... or forgot to add something... but consciously removing it means something is up.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

It's no mistake. Some big change is in the offing.

It's really DUMB though to be messing with a premium channel when they have a potential mass exodus coming over the Distant Networks fiasco....


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

Mmmmm, Skinemax in HD... :dance:


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

The January, 2007 issue of Dish Magazine is only listing 2 of the 5 Cinemax stations! What's going on with Dish & Cinemax?


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

I just called Dish Customer Support and was told:

- The missing Cinemax listings in the magazine is an issue they are aware of, this will be corrected in the Feb. 2007 issue.

- The missing Cinemax offerings on their web site is an issue they are aware of and will be corrected shortly.

Somehow though, I got the feeling that I was getting canned responses which may or may not be accurate and which don't address the real issue.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Since Cinemax went up by a Dollar in the new price increase in February, I suppose we can conclude that they will add the Cinemax channels back on their website.


----------



## trevize (Dec 28, 2006)

Interestingly, I just tried to search for Cinemax on the DISH website, and it looks like they replaced my search term with Starz and returned the results accordingly.


----------

